
Meditation can help you feel like you have more time - EndXA
https://www.psychologytoday.com/au/blog/urban-survival/201910/meditation-may-change-the-way-we-perceive-time
======
rolph
meditation is a skill and a conditioning process. It is very similar to
stretching in association with athletic activity and develops in response to
repetetive sessions.

master the art of the whole body daydream

